# stone chip repairs in/around Glasgow



## orangeross (Apr 5, 2010)

few stone chips needing repaired,any recommendations where to go or someone to come to me to get them fixed.

not even going to attempt myself


----------



## AlanQS (May 6, 2009)

I was hoping someone might answer this thread as I would like to know as well!


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

I was looking guys and got no joy, ended up I bought paint from Paints4u and did it myself with some wet sanding. The touch up they sell is an exact match and has clear mixed through to give a glossy finish. 

Now I have said that someone will come along with a suggestion LOL


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

Walesy. said:


> I was looking guys and got no joy, ended up I bought paint from Paints4u and did it myself with some wet sanding. The touch up they sell is an exact match and has clear mixed through to give a glossy finish.
> 
> Now I have said that someone will come along with a suggestion LOL


Done the same, just tried it on a chip last week, a lot better than the usual touch up and cheaper than a pro.

Search for chip repair and consider it


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

bgm46 said:


> Done the same, just tried it on a chip last week, a lot better than the usual touch up and cheaper than a pro.
> 
> Search for chip repair and consider it


Mines is silver aswell, so covering them up isnt that easy and the repairs do tend to stick out like a jobby in a fruit bowl. But the paints4u stuff does hide it alot better than the repairs I have done in the past with the OEM touch up kit. I also recommend you invest in the speed wipe for silicone removal and paint prep, about £7 P/litre and worth it.


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

Walesy. said:


> Mines is silver aswell, so covering them up isnt that easy and the repairs do tend to stick out like a jobby in a fruit bowl. But the paints4u stuff does hide it alot better than the repairs I have done in the past with the OEM touch up kit. I also recommend you invest in the speed wipe for silicone removal and paint prep, about £7 P/litre and worth it.


Whats speed wipe mate?


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

bgm46 said:


> Whats speed wipe mate?


Sorry it's fast wipe, my bad. http://www.paints4u.com/ProductDetails.aspx?productID=4147

Basically takes away all the **** on the body work (where you are painting) that may cause issue with the paint you apply. So many times I have aplied paint and it reacts as the area has not been cleaned with a proper solvent.


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

Walesy. said:


> Sorry it's fast wipe, my bad. http://www.paints4u.com/ProductDetails.aspx?productID=4147
> 
> Basically takes away all the **** on the body work (where you are painting) that may cause issue with the paint you apply. So many times I have aplied paint and it reacts as the area has not been cleaned with a proper solvent.


Cheers Walesy, i got the kit through with the Alcohol, similar?


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

bgm46 said:


> Cheers Walesy, i got the kit through with the Alcohol, similar?


Aye bud, I would say so, just a solvent. Just dont put it in coke with ice, not the same LOL


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ha, tooooooooooooooooooooooooo late :lol:


----------

